# P250 .40 full size/compact hybrid



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Lopped the end off a full size grip module then put a compact slide assy on. I just might Duracoat it tomorrow.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Those are cool guns bro

Its trippy you have both of them


----------

